

Rejected, not Dejected...A Designer for hire - ecargnfx

Hello all<p>I am 21, a recent college graduate, and I just quit my safe, stable, high-salaried job as a Mobile UI Designer yesterday, after only 2 months.<p>I feel happy and stupid, because in my situation I'm the only bread winner in my family, so they're really dependent on me for money. (So don't tell my mom, she will kill me.)<p>But I was getting miserable at work because all I wanted to do was work on my startup. Now, I'm looking for other seed funding since I can't afford to bootstrap. Let's see how this turns out. And let's hope my family doesn't starve.<p>In the meantime, I'm available to freelance as a UX/Mobile designer if you're hiring in nyc! Or we can work virtually.<p>Although I need the money, I really can't go back to a full time job. I thought I'd reach out to you guys who are seeking designers and understand the startup mentality and my need for flexibility to work on my own stuff.<p>All opportunities should be paid...I really can't work for anything else. Maybe for food..maybee...<p>Let me know<p>Also, this is something that completely speaks my mind. every single word.<p>hopefully it will inspire you all as well :)<p>http://bit.ly/cW5JpS
======
catechu
Her portfolio seems to be here: <http://www.ecargnfx.com/grace_portfolio.pdf>.

------
venturebros
Do you have a portfolio?

TechStars is accepting applications for NYC BTW.

~~~
ecargnfx
yup, I applied for TS as well.

<http://www.ecargnfx.com>

------
thaumaturgy
I really like your work for Feet First, and it's good to see a talented
designer doing work for staid organizations like the FDA.

------
rogerjin
Very cool portfolio, I'll keep my eye out for you

------
jeffwidman
Do you have a portfolio??

~~~
ecargnfx
Yeah, <http://www.ecargnfx.com> or
<http://www.ecargnfx.com/grace_portfolio.pdf>

